# SUZUKI VINSON 500



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a 07 suzuki vinson 500 back in april brand new, during the archery hunt I had one side of my front brakes wear completely out, I was wondering if anyone else has had that problem or did I just get a bad set of pads, the dealer said that nothing was wrong with the system. I replaced both fronts with EBC heavy duty pads and have not had a problem yet. I should of bought a set for the rear as now they are squeking like crazy.


----------

